# How are sabre 42's



## Noesfacil (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,
I love the looks of this boat but I've had great difficulty finding reviews or info on her. I have $150,000 budget. Is this a suitable boat for cruising, does she stay in the groove, can she be handled single-handed and what modifications would be necessary to make her so. Does she sail close to the wind, does she keep her value. How much fuel, water does she carry? Loads of questions and nowhere to find answers. I was also looking at Island Packets but some say they are pigs to sail. What other quality cruisers are available or have good opinions. I live in Italy and we know very little about American boats, I do like the traditional lines and when I have been aboard a sabre or an IP I did get a good feeling about how they were built. Cruising grounds is the Caribbean. We are couple with occasional guest and I may need to sail alone for short periods.

Thanks in advance for any advice or pointers.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

If you go to Hand Crafted Sailboats and Motoryachts - Sabre Yachts, Maine, under Owner Resourses and then FAQs, you can download the original brochure on the 42 (as well as all other older Sabre yachts). Has all the basic specs.

As I'm sure you know, Sabre's are well made, good sailing performance cruisers. Should be perfect for what you want to do.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

They are beautiful, well-built boats. I looked at some myself when I was shopping. I have not sailed one but they have a very good reputation.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ciao and welcome!
Sabre's are well regarded, quality boats here that have very good sailing characteristics and build quality. You can look at a bunch of them on Yachtworld.com for complete specifications. the 42 is definitely capable of being double handed by a couple taking turns on watch and well suited to Caribbean cruising BUT there are TWO issues which I would advise you of:
1. The deep draft model carries 6'10" which is difficult to deal with in the Bahamas and much of the US East Coast and less of a worry in the Eastern Caribbean. The alternative is a centerboat/keel combination which many cruisers won't consider.
2. The entire hull is fully cored. The lay up is quality, but previous owners or lack of care can allow water intrusion and delamination so the hull must be surveyed carefully with special attention to areas around through hulls.

There is a sticky thread in this forum that provides a list of Blue Water boats which may give you some additional guidelines on other well built brands here...some will be more "crossing oceans" oriented than "cruising and living aboard" oriented...but at least that is a place to start. 
Here's the brochure on the Sabre 42: http://www.sabreyachts.com/pdf/S42.pdf

Bono Fortuna!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm very pleased with my 34.

Solid Construction. I started my search here in this very forum having heard nothing of Sabres. I'm very glad those that know much more than me steered me in this direction.

I'll also PM you the name of someone that was very helpful. (I'm not sure if he wants his name posted...)

Good Luck,
Craig


----------



## Noesfacil (Jan 30, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> Ciao and welcome!
> being double handed by a couple taking turns on watch and well suited to *Caribbean cruising BUT there are TWO issues which I would advise you of:
> 1. The deep draft model carries 6'10" which is difficult to deal with in the Bahamas and much of the US East Coast and less of a worry in the Eastern Caribbean. The alternative is a centerboat/keel combination which many cruisers won't consider.*
> 
> Bono Fortuna!


Hola, Thx for the info guys, I've had a look at yachtworld.com and the 1990's S42 are from 130k-160k. The look quality boats in a traditional yanky way with awsome galleys, well fitted and quality hardware. The favourable €/$ makes them very attractive if you want to sail that side of the pond, so that's a big decision. E.C. US down to Florida, Bahamas, and then on down south.

Why are centre boards an issue?

TIA e buon vento!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No problem with a centerboard boat...indeed...they have advantages in shallow water...but some don't like the added complication and the potential for the pendant to break leaving the board down with an 8' draft and requiring a haulout to fix. If you are comfortable with that, as many are...the shallow draft version of the S42 is the way to go for your planned trip.


----------



## coppolar (May 12, 2003)

We have a 1988 S42 cb on Chesapeake Bay; great boat, my wife and I cruise a couple regularly and I often singlehand. There are several for sale on the east coast, most will require work to be ready for the Carib but should be a worthwile project

I'm glad to answer any questions.

ciao,

Richard


----------



## donfarrell (Feb 11, 2012)

New member here. Recently sold a Sabre 38 that my wife and I sailed for over 20 years. Great boats. Looking at used Sabre 42/425's. Most I see are centerboard models. Any more information out there on this keel configuration-failure rates, ease of operation, etc.?


----------

